# Angel of the Apocalypse (Recruitment)



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

GM Note: The Mark VIII helmets are in the style of the Grey Knight helmets so very Knight like.

GM Note 2: All special MARINES spaces have been taking up. Along with the HEAVY WEAPON, and ONE of the special weapons. One special weapon user remains.

Action Thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97994

IC Introduction:

+ Astropathic Message No.283+
++ Authorized by Inquisitor Lucius Thargrel of the Ordos Hereticus++
"Attention all imperial forces near the Charcharon system. Six months ago Inquisitor Thargrel came to the Charcharon system suspecting that the four inhabitted planets were preparing for a rebellion along with suspecting that the local clergy had strayed from the Emperor's light, upon first coming to the system the Inquisitor found no such evidance to support his suspicions until we started to investigate the local gangs. The truth we convered was that the Alpha Legion had spent the last fifteen years poisoning the hearts, minds and souls of the imperial citizens against the God-Emperor. Upon finding out this information the Inquisitor ordered the several regiments of imperial guard to seek out and hunt down the traitor astartes but little did he know that the entire systems imperial guard forces had been infiltrated aswell and now all out war has broken loose as loyalist fight traitor in the streets of every village, town and city throughout the system. We implore you send reinforcements to put down the traitors and their rebellion so that the system me be brought back into the Emperor's guiding light. Please there is not much time as already the Alpha Legions hidden ships deliver reinforcements and we do not know how much longer our forces can hold out or even if they are loyal anymore. Under the authorization of Inquisitor Thargrel of the Ordos Heretiscus any Imperial Forces and Adeptus Astartes within the area are to come to the Charcharon system at once! May the Emperors Light guide you here safely."


+Message Ends+​
Upon the librarians of the chapter relaying this message to the Chapter Master Raziel Siefel, the entire chapter that was within the system and fortress monastery itself was gathered in the great hall to discuss how best to deal with this situation. While the chapter itself hardly even does the bidding of the Imperium when requested these turn of events are serious enough for the chapter to deploy as the Charcharon system is dangerously close to the chapters own system and the Alpha Legion could strike at their beloved homeworld and recruitment worlds next if the rebellion isn't stopped. After a long meeting to decide which companies were to be sent the freshly rebuilt Third Company was picked to be sent to deal with this threat along with several squads of the Second Company and two squads from the legandary First Company. So it is that the Third Company is once again thrust into the fires of war for to hold together the Imperium and bring honour to their chapter and revered gene-father, Lion El'Jonson.


OOC Introduction:
Welcome to the Angels of The Apocalypse: Battle of Charcharon System roleplay! In this roleplay you will be part of a tactical squad that makes a small part of the Angels of the Apocalypse third company lead by Captain Tyrion as you are sent to the Charcharon system to stop the Alpha Legion and bring back the entire system into the imperium. At the moment the Third Company is still recovering after being almost destroyed five years ago during the war against Waaaaargh! Grotsrot which the full details will be revealed over the course of the roleplay to those new to the squad. You will find the information on the Angels of the Apocalypse here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97621 and as it is my own custom chapter i hope you take into account all of the fluff i have written to them.

Four of the group will be needing to pm me before they make their characters should you wish to choose to be aged 50-58 as you would of taken part in the fighting against the Waaaaargh! where something would of happened to your squad which is why there are only four of you left aged 50+ in the group and the others have just come from the devastor squads to join your squad and replenish the numbers. While these four will be starting with special information, roleplay and gear the rest of you will not be left out as i have special things planned for you too! I hope you all enjoy the roleplay and will see it through until the end! Please read the rules and fill out the character sheet if you wish to join.

Also on a quick note that the Angels of the Apocalypse is a very close brotherhood and as they prefer to fight alone from imperial forces they tend to never argue with each other, also remember that they only use swords for close-combat fighting and forge their own upon elavation to full battle brother. In terms of table top mechanics you would all be Weapon Skill 5!!!! So yes you are very good swordsmen.

Rules:
1) No God Modding
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(7 sentences) for each post.
4) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates when you fight one vs one or large enemies(dreadnoughts, daemons ect)
5) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
6) Post atleast once per every week.
7) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post..
8)Stay IC.

Character Sheet

Name: What are you called?

Age: 24-28 as you have finished your time as a scout and just finished your time in the devastaor squads(due to scouts graduate into devastor marines first). However FOUR of you may be aged 50-60 but you will need to pm me as i have something special for you four.

Marine Type: Tactical Marine or Sergeant(Sergeant = limit 1)

Appearance: What do you look like? Do you have long hair? short hair? No hair? What colour are your eyes etc. You may also describe your armour and weapons in this part. Minimum of a paragraph.

Personality: What are you like? Are you fiercely loyal and head strong? Are you calm and calculating even in extreme situations? Once again minimum of a paragraph.

Background: Which of the Angels of the Apocalypse worlds do you come from? What age were you taken from there? What has happened since your transformatiom into one of the Angels of death? Note: If you were taken from a medival world then you will of been recruited from a Knightly order(soon to be added into the fluff) and if you are one of the mariens aged 50-60 then i shall pm you information about the Waaaaargh! Grotsrot.

Ranged Weapons: All Marines come as standard with a Bolter and Bolt pistol. Two Marines May replace their bolter or bolt pistol with one of the below:
Plasma-Pistol
Plasma-Gun
Melta-Gun
Infernus Pistol

One Marine may take one of the below instead of a bolter:
Heavy Bolter
Missile Launcher
Las-Cannon
Multi-Melta
Plasma-Cannon

All Angels of the Apocalypse forge their own swords and will only use those in close combat unless they are armed with a powerfist, chainfist or lightning claw. The design of your sword is up to you.

Close Combat Weapon: 
Single Handed Sword (any design/style)
Two Handed Sword(any design/style)
Two-Swords (any design/style) - You must sacrifice your bolt pistol in order to wield two swords.
Note: Sergeant make take his weapon as a power weapon or power fist.

Armour:
Mark V 'Heresy' Armour
Mark VI 'Corvus' Armour
Mark VII 'Aquila' Armour
Mark VIII 'Errant' Armour
Helmets optional but suggested.

Equipment:
Frag Grenades
Krak Grenades
Melta-Bombs
Bionics (If you have bionics and are one of the special 4 then pm me)
Bolter Scopes
Dark Grey brother-hood robes with hood (ALL marines will have this).

Atleast six people are required for the action thread to be posted up and for the roleplay to play as the lower the numbers in the group the less interesting the roleplay would be. So i hope lots of you wish to join!

Accepted Characters:
1: Ezekyle Bethor - High_Seraph
2: Malachi Thengel - Midge913
3: Carius Arcazon - Deathbringer
4: Gaius Octavian - Marshal Ragnar
5: Tiberius Santos - Lord Ramo 
6: Gideon Primus - Santaire
7: Alecius the Shameful - Anilar
8:
9:
10:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Ezekyle Bethor

Age: 58

Marine Type: Sergeant

Appearance: Ezekyle stands at exactly seven feet in height and is more lithe than muscular. He has green eyes flecked with bits of gold. He wears his auburn coloured hair cropped close to his skull. Has a bionic left leg. When not in battle Ezekyle always has the Chapters robe on.

Personality: Ezekyle remains calm and collected even when enemy fire is raining down on and around him. When not in battle Ezekyle is one of the few who makes jokes and teases others of his squad. Ezekyle strives to bear the title of Sergeant proud and do honor to the memory Of Sergeant Azreal and thus takes any criticism and failure as personal and undergoes penitance.

Background: Ezekyle grew up on the world of Excharon Secundus. Living on that planet had taught Ezekyle how to survive and work with his people to carve out an existence in the jungles. When the famous sky warrior's had arrived to test them Ezekyle was chosen with few others as aspirants to the sky warrrior's forces. 

After his training Ezekyle joined a scout squad to learn the tactics and weapons of the Sons of the Apocalypse. Passing through the scouts he forged his own bastard sword Ezekyle joined Sergeant Azreal Omegus' tactical squad. Fighting with him Ezekyle distuiongished himself as having a sharp if untutored grasp of tactics and strategy. During this time Waaagh! Grotsrot had attacked and the Third Company responded. 

During a final battle the Third Company was almost destroyed except by the sacrifice of Sergeant Omegus delaying the orks long enough for the Third to pull back and reinforce until they recieved aid from the rest of the Chapter. Afer his death Sergeant Azrael Omegus' armour and equipment were distrubetedamongst the survivors of his squad. Ezekyle had recieved the right pauldron and arm of Sergeant Azreal's armour and his plasma pistol. Afterwards Ezekyle was promoted to Sergeant and fought savagely against the orks. Recieving a wound on his left leg during the cleansing of the orks Ezekyle was forced to replace it with a bionic.

In the years following Waagh! Grotsrot Ezeklye's doubts were burned away in the fires of battle for the most part. As they had survived the death of their former Sergeant Ezekyle and his remaining brothers had formed a very tight knit bond. When the call for aid was recieved Ezekyle was glad to have a chance to fight by his brothers sides once again.

Ranged weapons: Bolter and Plasma pistol.

Close Comabt Weapon: His own forged Power Bastard sword.

Armour: Mark VII right shoulder, bicep, forearm and gauntlet. Mark VIII Errant power armour with purity seals attached to his right arm in remembrance of Sergeant Azreal.

Equipement: Frag Grenades(4), Krak Grenades(2) and Dark grey robes worn over his armour.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Name: Malachi Thengel

Age: 56

Appearance: Malachi stands approximatelt 7'5" tall, is well muscled but lean in appearance. He has brownish blond hair that is about shoulder length, but that he keeps up in a tail when he dons his armor. He bears several tribal tattoos, as his the custom for the warrior class of his home planets people, that run down the left side of his body from head to foot. The only other notable features are a long pale scar that runs underneath his right eye, and a large triangle shaped scar on his right shoulder, one on the front and a twin on his back, where he was impaled with a large piece of rebar during a campaign against a Renegade Space Marine warband. His armor is midnight blue as all of his Chapter's armor is. 

Personality: Stubborn does not even begin to describe Malachi. Malachi doesn't give up ground, doesn't yield in a fight, whether on the field of battle or in the practice cages, and will not leave a wounded brother behind. Yet his stubbornness cannot hide his deep routed jovial nature. Not a joker, but Malachi is exactly the kind of man you could spend hours with over a mug of strong ale, listening to him tell stories in his deep rumbling basso voice. He is ever the mediator between his brothers, calming the hot heads, and bringing the loners in to the fold. It is his firm belief that the bonds of brotherhood transcend everything else, and that when united a squad of Battle-brothers can accompish anything, and to hell with anyone or anything that thinks differently.

Background: Born on the jungle planet of Excharon Secundus, a death world, Malachi grew up learning the code of the warrior. For on Secundus, to survive one must learn the ways of the hunt. His natural gifts of size and strength, made him one of his tribes foremost warriors. It was assumed that when the Angles next came to collect recruits, that Malachi would be among those selected and so he was.

During his initial training, Malachi excelled in close combat, both armed and unarmed. He felt at home with a blade in his hand, and his skills impressed his tutors. When he was elevated to the 10th company, he learned the power to be had in the art of ranged warfare. His Sergeants in the 10th always said that Malachi was the sort of marine that could kill you as well with a bolter from a hundred yards as he could face to face. It was in a skrimish against the Rengade Red Corsair Space Marines that Malachi saw his first real combat. His scout squad was ambushed by two squads of Chaos Raptors. The vile traitors descending from the skies with squeels of glee and oaths to the dark gods. One of the Raptors fired off a lucky shot with a meltagun that brought the Landspeeder Storm that carried Malachi and his squad crashing into to the earth. The insuing explosion killed 3 of the 5 Scouts that it had been carrying, and saw Malachi and his brother scout severely injured. Although he had been impaled through the right shoulder with a large piece of the Landspeeders frame, with a bellow he lifted his wounded brother onto his injured shoulder, picked up the plasma gun that rested beside his dead friends body, and slowly, but surely, ground his way out of the ambush. Keeping the Raptors pinned back, and killing half of them with well placed shots from his plasma gun. He held off the tainted marines for close to 500 yards, until reinforcements arrived. Shortly there after he was elevated to the 3rd company, where he still carries the plasmagun that served him so well.

The most pivotal moments in his career with the Angels where during the battles against WAAAAAARGH! Grotsrot. During this campaign the entire Third Company of the Angels of the Apocalypse were deployed against the devilish forces of the Orks, and in that campaign all but 48 of the 250 marines in the company perished. It was only through the heroic actions of Malachi's own sergeant, Azareal Omegus, that those marines survived. Sgt. Omegus stood firm against the green tide, giving the remainder of his company time to retreat to a more tactical position to await reinforcements from the First and Second company. Malachi can still remember the pride and sorrow that gripped his heart as he watched Omegus finally fall, hundreds of dead orks surrounding his body. 

After the First and Second companies arrived to assist, Malachi and the three other remaining members of his squad had been able to retrieve Omegus body. With his dying breath he wished that his weapons and wargear be distributed amongst them, and not be placed in the Hall of Blades. He wanted to fight on in spirit with his squad. Due to Malachi's famed prowess with a blade, he was gifted Sgt. Omegus Relic blade, his Mk VIII chest piece, and his Knight Style helm. It was one of the proudest moments of Malachi's life being gifted his dying sergeants blade, and since that day he has spent every spare moment in the sparring cages, improving his skills and abilities with a sword, to make sure that he is still worthy of bearing such a sacred relic. 

After the completion of the campaign against Waaaargh! Grotsrot Malachi and his stead fast friend, Sgt. Bethor, and the remainder of his former squad have fought side by side, their bonds of going beyond mere brotherhood. Each would go through the fires of hell for the other and have done so on many occassions. 


Type of Marine: Battle Brother

Ranged Weapon: MK XII "Ragefire" pattern Plasmagun

Close combat weapon: Sgt. Omegus' two-handed Relic blade

Equipment and Armour: Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades, Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour with Sgt. Omegus' Mk VIII chest piece, that bears several purity seals in remembrance of not only Sgt. Omegus but the other lost members of his squad, and Sgt. Omegus Dark Grey Knight style helm.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Carius Arcazon

Age: 24

Marine Type: Tactical Marine 

Appearance: Long flowing blonde hair runs in rivers down his back, his face a beatiful regal mask, strong of jaw and dark of skin, deep blue eyes glowing over a roman nose. He is a little shorter than most astartes, his eye level a good two inches below his brothers but he makes up for it in bulk, a squat barrel of highly honed muscle, his charge like a boulder, rolling through enemies, cut down like leaves by short powerful swipes of his sword.

In duels however the lack of reach does him harm, though an excellent swords man in sparring duels he suffers, his specialty in the heat of battle, in the midst with enemies to the left and the right, where brute force is more of a friend than martial skill, pure power making him nigh on unstoppable.

Personality: Though the integration of old marines with new recruits leaves a distinct rift between any squad, Carius is unfazable to their disinterest and engaging his desire for cohesion and harmony only surpassed by his eagerness to succeed. He is driven by a undying ambition to make a name for himself, to gain respect and honor from his older squad mates, to fight without rest and die for the emperor. n battle he varies, young impetus and creativity fighting against the respect for his elders, his desire to follow their leadership and advice. The birthmark on his back is a constant reminder of his duty and he bears the honour of the chapter a constant burden upon his young shoulders.

Background: Born on excharion prime his parents serfs to the astartes of the 3rd company, his birth the result of a drunken night of passion in one of the chapter dormitories. Brought together by his conception, his parents became a union, their marriage blessed by the astartes they served. The birth in question was beyond difficult Carius, seeming desperate to remain with the comfort of the womb, his mother screamed and howled for hours, home remedies and rudiments trying and failing. Sweating, the life strength fading from her, they made for the only place they could think to take her, the medicae miles away and closed, the only doctor leaving for a week every 6 months to tour with the astartes recruiting. Thus they made for the apothecaries quarters, though what madness possessed them they still did not know, a small legion of serfs rushing through the corridors, bearing his screaming mother, a rag clamped between her jaws upon a stretcher as they rushed through the halls. Disorientated and scared, their presence forbidden they stood in the great hall, the apothecary to the west, they went east into the halls of blades, pushing past door after door, till they came before the great statue of Lion El' Johnson.

Terrified and awestruck all the serf's sank to their knees, yet Carius's mother acted, the birth suddenly easing the coils of fate loosening the babes conviction to remain inside. He slid to the floor, landing upon on of the smaller chapter signets that flanked the statue, the metal suddenly searing hot, to brand his steaming sweaty back with the chapter mark.

Screams of terror and awe were silenced by a deep booming voice, a man bearing a staff in deep grey robes striding from where he had stood in one of the tunnels. Lazerian Syth's voice shattered their voices sending them back to their knees once more

"The future brought me here, tonight," gently he picked up the child in one enormous hand his eyes fixing with the great blue roaming his mind with deep curiosity.

"Tell no one of what happened here tonight, bring your son to me on his 14th birthday, no sooner, no later"

The surfs scurried back to their rooms, an unspoken silence laid over those that had witnessed his birth, the great red mark on his back caressed with adoring awe. He was kept in the depths of the Lions lair, a communal child, cared for an taught by the serfs to fight with blade and bolt, told stories of the wonderous deeds of their masters, his mind filled with dreams of astartes, battle and war. In truth one could not be mentally better prepared for the trials, his mind and body honed by 14 years amongst the serfs.

Yet there was weakness, though broad he was short for his age, the grace so prominent in the swordmaster's painfully absent. Still, he was taken to the librarian by his parents, failing to understand the tears in their eyes, the astartes without a word taking him to the training areas to be tested. He passed through the first and second rounds without trouble, yet in the third and final round he began to struggle, his shooting well above average, his tactical ability and charisma marking him as a true candidate, yet it was in the duels he suffered. Surrounded by twenty talented knights in duels he struggled to keep up, his lack of natural grace damaging his chances til he stood upon the prescipice of defeat.

Perhaps it was the librarians intervention yet in the end he found himself in a ring with 20 other boys, the space cramped and blades raised, the final test, the final chance to shine, the librarian watching on with intense eyes.

He felt calm, determined, this more what he was used to the instinctive playfights as 4 surfs tried to tickle him to death. The whistle blew, and Carius launched to life. Within 5 minutes 19 boys stood outside the ring, hauled out by the great hands of the astartes when adjudged to have received a killing strike. Carius stood in the centre hands on his knees, chest heaving as he spat upon the floor.

"Effective" muttered the librarian, the gentle flutter of laughter in his voice. Augmentation went unremarkably, intial training tough, yet he was quickly inducted into the scout core, found to be a natural with a sniper rifle, a nack for hitting specific spots and excellence in close combat meaning his rise to devestator was quick, his abilities with heavy weaponry once again exceptional, the powerful concentrated beam of the multimelta allowing him to take on massed enemies at close range and also disable vehicles at long range, a strange nack for hitting fuel tanks and weak spots.

Now he has been moved to the third as a a tactical marine his first engagement filling him with dry excitement


Ranged Weapons: Bolt pistol and a Multi-Melta

Close Combat Weapon: 
Two Single Handed Swords. Small and ornate short swords, designed for quick and ruthless stabbing, the relentless slashing of his blades so fast and strong, the sureness of his strokes aided by their expert poise and balance

Armour:
Mark VII 'Aquila' Armour

Equipment:
Frag Grenades
Krak Grenades
Melta-Bombs
Dark Grey brother-hood robes with hood


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Like the character Deathy!!!!


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill join and get a character sheet up wither tonight or tomorrow. But can I have a flamer? You have all the other special weapons......


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I will also be posting a character by tomorrow evening, if that is ok of course.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Name: Gaius Octavian

Age: 25

Marine Type: Tactical Marine

Appearance: Gaius wears the traditional dark blue of the Angels of Apacolypse with a dark gray robe. His helmet is a split color design with red on the left side. Under the armor Gaius is of medium build and stature with cold blue eyes and shoulder leingth brown hair. He has a long thin scar running from his left temple down his cheek to his jaw line. 

Personality: He is utterly loyal to his chapter, honorable, fearless, totally stubborn, has a fiery temper, and extremely brutal to all those that he sees as an enemy. He likes to socialize and joke with fellow marines. His only faults is that he is so stubborn that he refuses to give even a meter of ground to the enemy, and he has a violent temper whenever his chapter has been slighted in any way. He also loves to challenge himself in the practice ring with any who is willing and is a good sport about it. 

Background: Gaius was born on the medieval world of Excharon Tertius and was a novice for one of the larger knight orders of the planet. He was the top of his class when the Angels of Apocalypse showed up for their recruitment. Unsurprising to the masters of his order, Gaius passed the trials with ease and was taken to by the Angels to start training.
During his scout training he became known as a fearsome warrior and a very skilled combatant in hand-to-hand combat. He was the best that his sergeant had trained in over a hundred years in hand-to-hand combat but was one of the worst with the bolter. He is still good by human standards, but he is just good enough to pass Astartes standards. His training lasted 18yrs when he was promoted into a devastator squad in the 10th company. But while serving the 10th his sergeant noticed that he was so bad with a bolter and felt that Gaius and the squad would be better if he gave up his bolter and used a flamer. The Sgt was right and Gaius has used the flamer with a natural skill ever since. After his elevation to battle brother he served honorably for 7 years as a member of a devastator squad, though he just used a bolter or flamer before being elevated to a tactical squad in the 3rd company. 

Range Weapons: Flamer
Close Combat Weapons: Gaius has given up his bolt pistol for a second blade, seeing how he is an even worse shot with the pistol than the bolter. Upon becoming a battle brother Gaius forged two blades. One of them is a normal single handed blade that measures about a 4ft. The other blade is totally unique and serves as a perfect counterpart to his sword. The blade has a handle but has a rounded blade that goes over the fist and has a blade that extends down Gaius’ forearm. (if I didn’t explain well I can find a picture)
Equipement: 4 Frag Grenades and Dark grey robes worn over his armor.
Armor: Gaius has a total suit of MKVII armor


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> The other blade is totally unique and serves as a perfect counterpart to his sword. The blade has a handle but has a rounded blade that goes over the fist and has a blade that extends down Gaius’ forearm. (if I didn’t explain well I can find a picture)


I think I follow you. Ala Riddick yes?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats fine Lord Ramo and Marshal Ragnar. I completely forgot about flamers when i was posted up the recruitment thread. 

Also Ramo remember to post in ARTGAC II*slaps you with a titan*

GM Note: There are TWO special positions still avalible, so those wishing to take one of them then pm me and ill send you what you need.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I think I follow you. Ala Riddick yes?


Exactly!! Just bigger to fit an Astarte


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Tiberius Santos

Age: 59

Marine Type: Tactical Marine

Appearance: Tiberius is a rather dour faced marine, his hair thin and grey. His eyes are a light blue. He stands at the average height for a marine, rippled with muscles as are all astartes. He has a tattoo, the aquilla on his left wrist, and has a scar that runs from just above his left eye, down to his cheek, making him partially blind in one eye, a reminder about Waaagh! Grotsrot. His armour is the midnight blue of the chapter, with his company colors and symbols displayed proudly.

Personality: Tiberius is a calm and rather sombre individual, regarded by some of his squad to be fairly dour and able to criticize easily. He follows orders to the letter, and can be seen as a rather "straight backed" marine, a grumpy individual. He is however a fiercely loyal individual, especially to his other brothers who also survived the Waaargh!Grotsrot and inherited the wargear of their sergeant. In battle he remains calm and disciplined whether it be with bolter, fist or with sword he is a skilled combatant and trains hard.

Background: Tiberius was born on Excharon Tertius, a was a member of a small group of Knights, making one of the knightly order that was found on the medieval type world, learning from a young age discipline and how to fight. He was quickly put forward as a candidate for trials to become one of the Emperor's holiest warriors, though he would have to best several opponents from larger Knight orders. He did his best, coming at the top of the aspirants, his last round was a free for all, in front of a Brother of the Angels. The brother was impressed and he was taken away from his home and world to become an Angel of death.

He passed through his years of an aspirant quickly, impressing with his ability to carry on when physically exhausted and deprived of food and sleep. He became a scout quickly, acting as a sniper for a while before progressing to carry the squads missile launcher. On his destruction of a traitor demolisher, as his squad helped to quell a rebellion, he was promoted to a full Astartes. Soon he progressed through to the tactical squad, at that time under Sergeant Omegus. He met his battle brothers who he continued to respect and trust, his brothers Malachi and Ezekyle. 

When WAAARGH!Grotsrot attacked Tiberius, eager and determined back then was proud to be part of the company that heroically tried to hold off the greenskin menace. However the casualty rate was horrific, only a scant 43, plus four of his squad were left alive before they were reinforced by the companies of the first and second. Sergeant Omegus died holding off the greenskin, and with his dying breath asked them to distribute his wargear among them. 

Tiberius received his Mark V leg armour for both his leg, as well as his waist, as well as his left handed Power fist. This weapon Tiberius was proud to receive, and he has destroyed a fair amount of enemies with it, as well as with his bolter and sword.

Ranged Weapons: Bolter

Close Combat Weapon: 
Single Handed Sword "Devius"
Power Fist, "Omegan"

Mark VII 'Aquila' Armour
Mark V Leg armour
Helmet in the style of the Grey Knights

Equipment: Frag Grenades, Melta-Bombs, Bolter Scope
Dark Grey brother-hood robes with hood


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi there, i would like to join this RP. The thing is I got this maybe weird idea.
Im fully aware i might push some boundaries you don't want pushed Revan, and if this guy doesn't meet your approval ill just change him up to your standards.

Great fluff on the chapter, im just curious if the leaders of the chapter know about the fallen. I read some fluff once upon a time, where it was said/suggested that every Dark Angel succesor chapter had a inner circle that knew about the fall and the fallen and had the same oath as the Dark Angels.

Well on to my marine.

Character Sheet:

*Name:* Alecius the Shameful

*Age:* 27

*Marine Type:* Tactical Marine

*Appearance:* Alecius are 7'2" tall and athletic of build. He wears a full suit of Mark VIII Errant power armour. Apart from the chapter heraldry on his left shoulder and the arrow of the tactical marine and squad number on his right there is no heraldry or purity seals on his armour.

*Personality:* Alecius is a very serious and dedicated marine, who is very well aware that he will not be considered a true marine amongst his brothers before he becomes free of his shame. So Alecius take every opportunity to show that he is a trustworthy and dedicated marine, who will do anything for his brothers. A tedency that at times makes him reckless and suicidal, just to get one word of praise from his brothers.
Now he is a new member of a tactical squad of the 3rd company and he awaits the judgement of this new group he is to join, will they accept the shamed one, will they distrust him or will they simply reserve judgement for the fires of battle.

*Background:* Alecius was born on the forge world of Tanicus Tertius. He grew up in the gang infested slums of one of the largest population centers of the planet. At a young age he started to hang out with one of the local gangs, and they taught him to fight and fight dirty. At the age of 13 he joined the gang in a darring raid on one of the forges, the gang hoping to gain some advanced weapons and technology they could sell to the black market. Luck was not with the gang, since Rashiel a tech-marines of the angels was down for an inspection. His advanced weaponry and experience he quickly took charge of the local security forces, and turned the surprise attack into a full slaughter of the gang. To Alecius luck the tech-marine could see his potential. Alecius had been able to fight of a score of the security forces, while trying to escape but finally he had been backed into a corner by the marine. Terrified and desperate Alecius had fought on firing several slugs into the marines armour to no effect. Rashiel simply knocked Alecius unconscious, and when he woke up he was on a Thunderhawk gunship heading for the base of the Angels.
Alecius training and induction into the chapter was unremarkable by marine standard, thou he quickly embraced his new life. Alecius was used to hard and unfair but among the marines he found true loyalty. His time among the scouts went on with no remarkable record, thou his markmanship with the bolt pistol was exceptional. His skill with the training blades that was provided the scouts was a bit under average.
Then came the time where Alecius were to be inducted as a battle brother, and he was to forge his own blade. As every scout before him, he had dreamed of this day and he had big plans for the sword he would create. Alas it was not to be so, Alecius toiled at the forges every single day for a whole year. Every blade he created had some fatal flaw. They would break at there first testing, they could not become sharp, they were extremely heavy and unbalanced. Alecius tried to forge everything from the smallest knives to the biggest two-handers, but he could simply not create a blade he could live or die by.
Captain Gillin Arrion of the 8th company became impressed by Alecius preserverance and stubborness, he saw a marine that simply would not give up. So he inducted Alecius into the 8th company. It was a hard time for Alecius to begin with, no one would talk with him or acknowledge his presence. Even thou he did well at training with heavy weapons, he was rarely allowed to carry one to battle.
To further enhance Alecius shame, the chapter master ordered Rashiel the tech-marine that had found Alecius to forge him a chain-sword the only one in the whole chapter. So Alecius shame also became Rashiels.
Alecius did earn the respect of his squad a few years in. Several imperial guard regiments and cities of a planet had turned to chaos. The civil war quickly turned into a prolonged trench warfare.
Several Squads of the Angels was asked to help in breaking the lines of the enemy. The Captain leading the assault decided to deploy directly into the enemy trenches by drop pod. A misfire from the cruiser, or a angry machine spirit made Alecius pod crash at a totally different part of the enemy trench network. Alecius and his squad was quickly attacked by the enemy, the sergeants order was simple, he simply shouted move. Alecius reacted quickly borrowing a bolt pistol from one of his brothers, he went into the trenches and started cleaning them out with grenade and two bolt pistols which proved more effective in the close confines of the trenches. Cleaning out various fortified positions where the heavy weapons of the squads could do there work. After that day Alecius was a accepted member of the squad, and he has always carried two bolt pistols since then. Which both reminds him of his abilities and his shame.
Now several years after where he has distinguished himself several times over, providing his long range brothers with valuable short range fire and protection, so they could keep on firing there long range weapons on the biggest threats in the engagements they have been in.
But now several years after Alecius joined the devastators he have been transfered to a tactical squad of the 3rd company. Captain Gillin and his sergeant saw a opportunity to give Alecius the advancement that they felt he deserved, collecting on a few debts Captain Tyrion of the 3rd company owned them. A advancement Alecius is very grateful for, since it would have been very likely that he would have stayed a devastator marine for a very long time if not for those two.
Now Alecius is walking down the hall to join his new squad with great anticipation and trepidation on what the future will bring the shamed one.
*
Ranged Weapons:* Bolter and two bolt pistols.

*Close Combat Weapons:* Chainsword "Rashiels shame"

*Armour:* Full set of Mark VIII Errant power armour.

*Equipment:* Frag grenades(4) and krak grenandes(2). Shame the lump of metal that was given to Alecius to forge his blade, to remind him of his failure. Dark grey rope.

That was my weird idea. Hope it will meet approval. I guess I could but in some prophecy fluff that will make room for him to earn a blade or the day he makes a blade it will mark the day of the primarchs return or something like that.
Otherwise I can still make a more ordinary Angels of the Apocalypse marine, just getting my weird idea aired first.

/edit: Made the changes I should, I hope otherwise give me a headsup if im missing something.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I kinda like the concept, but of course it is up to Revan. It will definitely provide a bit of conflict that the members of the squad can work from.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

ill need to read through it fully when i get home after college today which wont be untul 5pm england time.

As for the fallen question: The angels of the apocalypse know, but they DON'T CARE finding the Lion Sword is more important to them.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Character excepted under the conditions(the ones i pm'ed you) are adheared to.

Now that makes 6 of you the minimum which i require. Santaire needs to get his character done and ill leave the recruitment open for others to join. The action thread should be up by sunday evening if everyone is already with that?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Here he is. I added Midges Character into the background just to give a bit more detail about how well these guys know each other. I will remove it if you like.

Name: Gideon Primus

Age: 53

Appearance: Tall and well built with close cropped raven black hair and pale, icy blue eyes. Gideon has very place skin that he gained from spending too long in his armour during a campaign he took part in many years back. He is taller and broader than many of his battle brothers but moves with the grace of a man half his size. He carries an air of danger around him that warns any would be trouble makers that they would be better off staying well away from him. He has a bionic right hand from when his old one was cut off by an orc nob that he then beat to death with the greenskin’s own cleaver. He wears his dark robes at all times, even when going without his armour or even when fighting in the midst of battle. There is a slight bruise just under his left eye from a blow that he received many years back.

His armour is mostly of the Mk 7 ‘Aquila’ pattern. However it also contains a Mk 8 ‘Errant’ pattern helmet and a Mk 6 ‘Corvus’ pattern left arm that used to belong to his old sergeant. The armour is the traditional midnight blue of his chapter and the surface is unmarked. His left arm is inscribed in silver with the names of every battle brother he lost and the shoulder pad is inscribed with the litany of penance. He carries his sword in a scabbard on his left hip so that the mere drawing of the weapon turns into a scything slash. He carries his bolter strapped to his back pack and his bolt pistol holstered just above his sword. His weapons are simple in design with little to set them apart. This is because Gideon believes that he does not require ornate weapons to kill the enemies of the emperor for he believes that the end justifies the means and in his eyes the less time he spends inscribing his weapons the more time he has to kill the enemies of man. The only difference to this is his bolter. It used to belong to sergeant Azareal Omegus and is finely crafted and plated with gold. His sword has 'Justice' engraved in the blade and filled in with gold.

Personality: Gideon shuns all contact with the outside world. He was once described by a recruit as a soul in torment, tortured by the daemons of his past. This is more true than the recruit could ever have realised. He rarely speaks and because of this many think of him as aloof. However this is not true. He is simply a quiet person who takes everything seriously, so seriously that he understands everything except jokes. Only the surviving members of his old squad such as Ezekyle or Malachi can get him to even smile and he has not laughed at anything for over ten years. He always keeps calm, even when surrounded by the madness of battle he never loses his head. He fights with a cold, calculated grace that is both terrifying and magnificent to behold. Despite his seemingly aloof manner he would give everything for his squad, even if he had only known them for a few days he would give his life for them. He would rather die a thousand times than let even one member of his squad perish while he yet lived. He is a stubborn man also and refuses to yield until either he or his enemy lies dead

History: Gideon was born on the planet Excharon Secundus, a death world close to the homeworld of the Angels of Apocalypse. It was also a recruiting world of the chapter and this was how Gideon reached his current position. He quickly rose in prominence within is tribe for he grew fast and had an extraordinary skill with both blade and bow. When the Angels arrived he was one of the first humans they encountered on the death world. They found him fighting back to back with another young man against a swarm of creatures from the depths of the jungle. When the battle was over every creature lay dead and Gideon and his companion had survived with only the smallest of scratches. They were recruited on the spot and taken to the fortress monestary of the Angels. Both initiates past with flying colours. The man he had trained with was Malachi Thengel.

Both became scouts at the same time and chance even had them placed in the same squad. They quickly became friends, for with such a relationships men either become the best of friends or the worst of enemies. The 2 scouts had opposite talents for while Gideon could put a bolt round into the eye of a dark Eldar at over 400 paces with a bolt pistol and was good with a blade Malachi was a master swordsman while he was good with a gun. Both saved the life of the other a dozen times over and one occasion stands out amongst all the rest. When they were still scouts and had yet to see any action their landspeeder storm was shot down and Malachi and Gideon were injured, although Gideon had been much worse as a steel bar had pierced his stomach and another had entered his chest. Malachi saved the lives of both of them that day and Gideon vowed to repay the debt.

A few missions later and both were Devastators although they gradually grew apart but their friendship never wavered. Gideon joined the squad of sergeant Omegus alongside Malachi, Bethor and Tiberius. All four of them became friends although they differed much in manner. It was during the campaign against the ork where sergeant Azareal died that Gideon changed. When the sergeant told them to retreat Gideon doggedly refused and would have stayed with his sergeant had Azareal not punched him in the face, bruising him and knocking him unconscious. The sergeant then ordered his squad mates to carry him back. Because of this Gideon missed the deaths of not only his sergeant but most of his squad also.

When he awoke, snarling he discovered their deaths and some part of his soul was lost that night. He blamed himself for not staying with them, blamed himself for everything and so was shocked when his brothers offered him the boltgun of Azareal. They gently insisted and so he took it and the left arm of sergeant Omegus’ armour which he then inscribed with the names of every battle brother he had ever lost. He also inscribed the shoulder pad with the litany of penance. After that mission and the new recruits joined the squad Gideon vowed that he would always be there for a brother at his last moments and that he would take their place if possible. He waited for the day that he would be redeemed by the namesakes of his chapter. By the Angels of Redemption…


Equipment

Close combat weapons:
Katana ‘Retribution’

Ranged weapons:
Bolt pistol ‘Redemption’
Master crafted bolter ‘Vengeance’

Armour:
Mk 7 ‘Aquila’ pattern
Mk 6 ‘Corvus’ pattern left arm.

Other:
Frag grenades
Melta-bombs
Bolter scope
Dark grey brotherhood robes with hood
Bionic hand


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the entertwining of our stories mate. I think that the dynamic between the 'four' and the rest of the squad is going to be really interesting. I am really looking forward to this one Revan.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I have made the changes to my character.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Revan, is the action thread in the works or do you want some more people before we start


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

*THE ACTION THREAD IS NOW UP THOUGH I WILL STILL BE RECRUITING MORE PEOPLE FOR THE RP SO IF YOU WISH TO JOIN THEN POST UP A CHARACTER AND ILL ADD YOU ASAP*

The action thread is here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97994


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet!! Looks like it is going to be a good one. Love fighting the forces of chaos!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The update is now up. Next update will be on Saturday 1st.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I will post a character tonight/tomorrow... i wonder what i will do. No heavy/special weapons available right? Hmm... this should be interesting  Cant wait to join


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aron Mathis*

Here he is guys 

Name: Aron Mathis

Age: 26

Marine Type: Tactical Marine

Appearance: Aron has shaggy brown hair and beard, mostly because he doesn’t bother to tend to it having much more important things to do. He has bright green eyes, and his face is young and free. 

Personality: Aron is very secluded, because of his love for mechanics and making things. He is very calculating, and will think about things before doing them, although he does think very quickly. He only makes bad decisions when the life of a battle brother is on the line. Aron’s greatest strength is that he can think on his feet, and work his way through any problem given enough time.

Background: He was born and raised on Tertius Secundus in a prominent family who controlled the forges for an entire city, but he has never told anyone (except for Tyrion and his first squad leader Mathis). He hated it, so when he was nine years old he faked his own death and ran away to another city. There, only his skills at making things kept him alive. Gangs would come to him and give him food or shelter in exchange for enhancing or repairing their weapons. Even some of the leaders of forges would come to him, although he only worked with a couple of them because although he would benefit greatly from these he wanted to keep a low profile in case his parents ever found out about him.

When he was 12 years old a gang called the Wolves inducted him. He joined because their rival gang was out for his blood, because a gun he had made for them (well, for himself that they had taken) had exploded and killed their leader. When he was 14 the Wolves raided the city where he was born, but he didn’t realize this until he got there. He was called upon to lead a raid on his family’s new house, and although he didn’t know they lived there he recognized some of the things outside, relics and reminders of the past his father had put there. Little did he know but the Wolves were testing his loyalty, and their trust would be very well placed indeed.

Aron wielded a simple combat blade of his own design, built deceptively simple and with a razor sharp edge as well as a simple las pistol he had found in a junk heap, and then repaired so the blasts were much more accurate. Upon reaching the house he led three others over the fence and in through the window, disabling numerous traps and alarms along the way. Inside he dispatched three guards, two at once and then another, without setting off any alarms until he saw him. Commander Tyrion, Master of the 3rd company of the dreaded Angels of the Apocalypse. Tyrion was there in order to get more weapons for the upcoming battles with an ork WAAAGH! on some planet or another. The commander knew he was there instantly, and drew his great sword before running into the hall to meet in combat with the Wolves. Aron yelled to the others to flee, and he readied himself for combat. He managed to hold his own for a full 10 seconds, and then, when disarmed, the Space Marine offered him the choice of coming with him or being killed right there. Obviously, Aron chose to live.

He was put in a corner and told to wait while the negotiations continued, Lord Tyrion eventually getting what he wanted. Aron gulped as the space marine walked towards him, and readied himself for torture of the worst degree. Instead, the Marine beckoned him to follow, and walked relentlessly fast towards his ship. Aron waited at the edge of the ramp, fearful, but Tyrion grabbed him by his shirt and threw him onto the ship.

Aron was told that he had the making of becoming a space marine, and he just looked at Lord Tyrion in silence, not sure how to respond. It was repeated, and Aron nodded furiously in answer, unable to speak. “I will assume that means yes”, the Lord said to him. Again, Aron only nodded. “To be one of us will take the hardest training imaginable, and will be a true test of your will. Can you handle it?” Then, for the first time Aron spoke to a space marine face to face. “I… I don’t know”. “You don’t know?” “No, but I can sure as hell try”. “Not good enough”. “What? Oh–I am not sure if I can, but I know I will”. “The space marine simply smiled, and turned to walk down the hall away from the awe-struck Aron. 

Since then, Aron has worked relentlessly at becoming the best warrior he can be, and he still found a lot of time for creativity, especially when he became a devastator. Throughout his time in that squadron, he would constantly alter the heavy weapons he had been given, sometimes for the better and sometimes not. He would always get in trouble for it. So, they took his heavy bolter from him and gave him a standard Godwyn-pattern bolter, which he then modified so it resembled a Stalked Pattern. He recently moved from devastator to tactical marine, along with his Bolter (nicknamed “Assassin”) and his Sword/Knife (Wolf Fang). He is very interested in becoming a Tech priest, and already knows all the doctrines of Omnissah and offers a prayer to him in every battle.

He took the name of his first Sergeant, in honor of him. While Aron was in his devestator squadron, his old sergeant fought against the orks in the WAAAGH! He fell there. The right gauntlet of Aron's armor was originally his devestator sergeant Alida's. Alida would switch a single piece of armor with each soldier, so that they would truly be bonded.

Ranged Weapons: Bolter (own design, longer range) and Bolt pistol (has knife blade on the handle)








(It looks like this, but a bolt pistol instead of whatever this is)

Close Combat Weapon: He has either a long combat knife or a very short sword, no one (except for him, and he’s not telling) can tell which.









Armor: His armor is mostly Mark VII 'Aquila' Armor, but with a right gauntlet (sword arm) of mark VI Armor, as well as a standard brothers robe.

Equipment:
Frag Grenades (4)
Krak Grenades (1)
Bolter Scope
Dark Grey brother-hood robes with hood

Is This ok? Or should I change him at all?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Character sheet is fine. ill edit you into the last update later tonight.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok cool :grin: Can't wait


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extending update deadline until wednesday to allow Ramo and Ragnar time to post.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update is up. Next update will be on Saturday 15th.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a small update from me. Im thinking the others will have met and maybe talked a little in the armoury before I arrive. There should be room for a response from the sergeant on the vox if he feels like it. Otherwise ill probably do a arrive at the armory post when all others have written something. If anyone want's to include me in the post, they can assume ill be there 5 minutes or so after the rest of you have arrived. 

I have assumed that the hall of dreadnoughts is at another part of the ship than the armoury, but the 10 minutes might be too long, can easily change the post if the armoury is close and Ill be there before everybody else.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminder that the update is on sunday so post by then if you already havent.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will be working on posts for all your RPs over this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

My post is up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My post will be up tomorrow revan


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update is up. Next update will be next, saturday 22nd. Prepare for battle soon!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminder that the update is on saturday so get posting if you need to.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

waiting for high seraph to get his response up then i'll get something up


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

i should have time during benedictines. lets hope we dont do anything today


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry about the wait Heresy hated me for a bit but is liking me now.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

My post is up. Cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I will get mine up latter today. Sorry for being a little late but life is hectic this week....


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Going to post the update tomorrow as i think Seraph may need to post, but i know Deathbringer definately needs to post aswell.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry Seraph my mistake as its Santaire and Deathy who need to post you dont need to. Also be prepared everyone as hopefully if Santaire and Deathy can post by tomorrow ill spend the day doing a loooooooooooooooooong ass opening battle post!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

My post will be up tommorow afternoon at the latest.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thought i should just point out deathbringer, Tiberius had his helm on the whole time... You couldn't really see his eyes just the lenses of his helmet...

And you wouldn't be able to see his face. Besides he can hardly have a sneering gaze with only one good eye haha


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Malachi was also trying to be genuine. He truly holds himself no higher than anyone else.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

firstly i was going on the bit where he spoke of unique flaws and abilities and what he said to the chaplain coupled with the fact that midge said we had ate and drunk before. I assumed that Tiberius had little time for the new comers. I'll edit the helm bit
My charactors are coming out snide and angry at the mo.
sorry not sure why
helms suck balls
i'll edit that bit a bit.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update is now up. Next update will be saturday 29th.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

haha! To battle my friends!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Sorry man, will have a post for the new update while including the old one


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

no problem.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminder that the update is on sunday.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am waiting on a reply from Seraph. Mine is over half done.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

No School tomorrow. I will post both then.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Come on you all get those posts up!! I want to see the update Saturday!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

ill post the update tomorrow as i think Deathbringer and 1-2 others still need to post.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

update will be up as soon as Deathbringer, Lord Ramo post.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry my post is in the works, should be up by the end of the night.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking update revan. I await Seraph's decision.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Never my decision is a secret!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Never my decision is a secret!


KAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHNNNNNNN!!!!!! <shakes fist in ire>


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol. That is what you get for killing my wife Kirk!

Most likely will split the squad though would love to have other opinoins of it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that we should all go for the main objective, or split the squad. Being given the honor of going after the bridge is no small thing and I think that that should be our focus.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update is up. Next update will be next Wednesday(9th)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

either way my charactor will have something to say on tiberius's statement whichever way we go

spilt says my emotional head, more murder for each of us.

with my tactical head
-it sounds like lysandred is in bother being pinned down, it would be quite reasonable for seraph to hear brother lysandred on the vox and thus to take part of his squad to aid the others. Plus we are so close it makes a lot of tactical sense
- additionally he is splitting the squad in a very reasonable fashion with the librarian and two trusted veterans going for the main objective plus brother carius is able to put his multimelta to more use without killing everyone further away from the plasma drives. Thats plenty of power in one squad.
-it also makes field sense with the ability for marines squads to split into two

-That being said the squad is untried and untested as a unit so heading for the main objective together would allow him to judge our new boys more effectively, however on that score carius is the only one going away from him, and he has brother tiberius to keep him in line if he gets too cocky

So yeah I'd split but if we do stay together I'd definitely go for the main objective


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Im one of the new ones, so ill just follow orders.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> either way my charactor will have something to say on tiberius's statement whichever way we go
> 
> spilt says my emotional head, more murder for each of us.
> 
> ...


... What he said. SPLIT. THE. SQUAD.  Please? I WANNA PWN NooBS lol... killing guardsmen is too much fun to miss.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I recommend either splitting the squad or going for the bridge. The bridge would be a huge honour, and it may affect the renegades abilities on board. That said if the other squad needs help splitting would make more sense as a librarian and three marines can surely take the bridge..... Especially when we have deathbringer, his character will kill everything in sight while Tiberius makes comments that aren't particularly useful and rather degrading.... Yay.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

All right the SQUAD WILL SPLIT. Have fun and take care.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> All right the SQUAD WILL SPLIT. Have fun and take care.


Acknowledged. Let's go kick some ass bridge team!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

you intending to get a post up first achknowledging the split seraph or should we just post away regardless?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Working on it and almost done so wait just a bit longer.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

So am I to rip the door off its hinges for dramatic effect?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That or DB can slag it with his multi-melta:spiteful:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

unless the massive stick up tiberius's ass gets in the way 

I'm fine with him ripping it

i have evil multimetla plans stewing in my mind


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

haha!!! sounds good to me. As long as I get to hit something with my sharp metal pointy stick I am good to go:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Theres no stick there, just a weird hatred for anyone new. Ill rip the door off then


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lord Ramo said:


> Theres no stick there, just a weird hatred for anyone new. Ill rip the door off then


The door option was only if you stayed as a group and went to the engines i think, ill need to check my update again.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nope, you said we needed to blow the door



revan4559 said:


> Carius: Malachi: and Tiberius: (If Seraph splits the group): ... Blowing upon the door with grenades(or letting Ramo rip the door of its hindges, i suggest you consult each other in the recruitment thread at which you wish to do.) ...


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok nevermind, i forgot as i did do 3 seperate updates for it and wasnt sure what was in which.


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

So could I join this RP


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

post up a character sheet and ill have a read over it and tell you if anything needs changing.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Post is up


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am hoping Ramo will get his up soon as well. Don't want to steal his door bashing thunder :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Making a few tweaks to my post now... NO DOOR SHALL STAND IN MY WAY.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

sweeet!! My plasmagun wants to shoot something.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Right well my post is up, now onto my next rp post.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine will be up later tonight, just running out to play some D&D.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Santaire the group aren't angels of retribution, they are angels of the apocalypse so "The Angel of Retribution stepped back at pace at a time as the man swung forward. Then he slipped on a pool of blood and fell." sort doesnt make sense unless you meant Angels of the Apocalypse instead of Retribution.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, will edit asap


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Midge I don't think you will see munitions in crates and such on a gunnery deck. The cannons that are used are truly massive, each shell or powerhousing weighing in at several tonnes. From what I remember from various novels each cannon are manned by several hundred wrecthed individuals, and the cannons are loaded by cranes or similar equipment.

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Imperial_Navy#Battleship

The 6th picture gives you and idea of what is happening, even thou its a torpedo they are loading.

So id suggest your afraid to hit any of the several dozen shells that are probably hanging around, and/or the barrels of oils and other flammable lubricants that are used to avoid the massive guns to jam. Otherwise a good post.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Anilar its a plasma gun. Almost as bad as using a flamer in a room filled with promethium. Also this is a traitor warship, their not so ***** and span as the Imperial Navy. To them a gun is a gun, not a sacred symbol of the Emperor's power. They probably would have ordance scattered about the place. Also in the books I've read the only gun requiring that many crew is the Nova Cannon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Anilar its a plasma gun. Almost as bad as using a flamer in a room filled with promethium. Also this is a traitor warship, their not so ***** and span as the Imperial Navy. To them a gun is a gun, not a sacred symbol of the Emperor's power. They probably would have ordance scattered about the place. Also in the books I've read the only gun requiring that many crew is the Nova Cannon.


This was my thought exactly. Plasma is plasma and one needs to be careful with it regardless of the size of the munitions. Thanks for the comments though Keeps me honest.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update is tomorrow so if you need to post then you have until then.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

got it... will do that.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am pleased to say that the gunnery deck crew have all posted..... Now if those other folks could get on the ball


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Well one novel I read following a imperial battle cruiser, a gunnery deck had tens of thousand men, for several guns. And there is all sort of energy and ballistic guns on the decks. All im saying is that there probably isn't crates scattered all over with munitions, simply because crates can't hold the Ordnance that these massive guns are using. I believe every single gun on the ship, it is 40k after all, is larger than battleship cannons of today. From the wiki "460 mm (18") battleship shell over 1500 kg" (thats 1.5 tonnes, and about 4500 pounds) Shells this size and larger are stored in containers or munition chambers on the ship, where they are stacked neatly on thight packed shelves, guns loaded with cranes and/or selfloading mechanisms.
So ofcourse he should be careful with the plasma gun, hitting a loaded cannon might not be the smartest thing to do either.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anilar said:


> Well one novel I read following a imperial battle cruiser, a gunnery deck had tens of thousand men, for several guns. And there is all sort of energy and ballistic guns on the decks. All im saying is that there probably isn't crates scattered all over with munitions, simply because crates can't hold the Ordnance that these massive guns are using. I believe every single gun on the ship, it is 40k after all, is larger than battleship cannons of today. From the wiki "460 mm (18") battleship shell over 1500 kg" (thats 1.5 tonnes, and about 4500 pounds) Shells this size and larger are stored in containers or munition chambers on the ship, where they are stacked neatly on thight packed shelves, guns loaded with cranes and/or selfloading mechanisms.
> So ofcourse he should be careful with the plasma gun, hitting a loaded cannon might not be the smartest thing to do either.


Is you read the Ultramarines omninus then you will know that there are anti-fighter weapons, and anti torpedo guns on seperate gunnery decks aswell which are alot smaller than the main guns.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I stand corrected then :headbutt:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

i will do it after class... crap forgot yesterday


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well your alright as mainly its a group update but ill get it done now so i suggest you try and post within the next 3-4 hours Jamob.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

damit sorry... I will just have to make an extra long next post. I will include both I guess... the first will just be me shooting accurately, carefully, and being quiet... again lol.

*EDIT* All right post for the last update is up, cant post the other one until a choice is made. Sorry again it was late...
Should I make a new post for this update or just edit the old one?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

My combat squad will charge for anyone who wants to post before my slow ass because i have gotten Skyrim and am sinking moist of my free time into it for the moment.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I am currently getting skyrim... getting hyped up for it by playing oblivion


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My post will be up tomorrow


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Just three quick notes: 
I will be posting tomorrow most likely
Skyrim is amazing 
I am starting a plog for a book i am writing for school, right now its only background stuff. But just so you know revan, I stole the name celestials 
here is the link
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1104246
in case anyone cares
and yes i spelled elements wrong by accident...

cheers!
-JAMOB


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully updating tonight but most of you still need to post so ill see if there needs to be an extension when i get home from work.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

my post will be up later today.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Deadline extended until friday to give everyone enough time to post.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry, really tried to post but work really screwed me over today.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Question.

Who would you rather the 3 other chapters joining in this campaign be? Custom chapters of my own design(though if you want to help then feel free) or currently made chapters?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Depends, what chapters have you made/had ideas for


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Currently Made:
The Night Angels
The Light Angels
The Sons of Dorn

Idea's:
The Dark Lions
Imperial Fist Successor
Salamanders Successor
Ultra-Smurf Successor


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe we could have the Night and Light angels and an ultra-smurf successor. Obviously these are just personal preference


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have already given you my opinions via messenger. I am sure that whatever you end up with will work nicely.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

pm me the characters midge so i can read through them and decide if i use the AoM.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Roger Roger


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Deadline extended to wednesday 23rd to give people time to post.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update will be up sunday as im still working my way through it and the other two.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The update is now up. Sorry its a week late. Next update will be Saturday 3rd.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminder that the update deadline is on Saturday so if you need to post then do it asap.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well not the best post I have ever written, but it is up and that is what counts.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Im sorry haven't had so much freetime these past days. Will get a update up someday tomorrow or sunday. Don't delay update on my account.

Ill make a update involving both updates if needed. A short explanation of what Alecius will be doing to the current update.
Bloody messy combat that only a chainsword can do, no clean artful kills of crafted swords.
Becoming aware of squad Lysandred and that they stay clear of me.
Will realise that obtaining honour across the whole chapter will be a lifelong quest, and the only logical step to start, is becoming respected by my sergeant and my squad mates. Then I might earn some honour in there eyes. And then more killing.

Sorry again, and my bed is calling for me.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Deadline is extended until friday 9th so get posting or death it shall be!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Death by tray?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update reminder: Update will be saturday so get posting.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The update is now up. Next update will be Saturday 17th.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

will do that... ill do both hopefully today. Sorry for the delay, I was planning to do it yesterday but no time :/


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My post will be up tomorrow mate.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update reminder:

Update is on sunday so post if you need to.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow... havent been on Heresy for so long I dont even remember if I posted. I will check. Now. Or death by tray...


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extension: Deadline on Sunday 8th.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Working on update now so it should be up sometime later today.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The update is now up. Next update will be Sunday 15th.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Im sorry I havent been posting my computer died, it might be fixed in 2 weeks, i have limited access, but I will post when I can.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry I haven't gotten a post up yet. It will be up tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Deadline extended until: Sunday 22nd. seeing as no-one manged to post.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

cheers bud.. just been one of those weeks


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry for not have written anything, but I ended my previous post waiting for orders. So don't really know how to proceed since, im standing by the sergeant waiting.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminder that the update is on sunday so get posting you lot or ill feed you to Angron!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update will be on sunday so post if you need to.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The update is now up. Next update will be Sunday 5th.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Think its spelt Skitarii.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I have tried to read up on the Skitarii, but don't quite have a feeling of how they fight, how powerful weapons they use and how well they can peform.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

strange question, is it too late to get in on this RP? yes, i realize it's 11 pages into the OOC and well, we all know the IC...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

revan4559 said:


> *THE ACTION THREAD IS NOW UP THOUGH I WILL STILL BE RECRUITING MORE PEOPLE FOR THE RP SO IF YOU WISH TO JOIN THEN POST UP A CHARACTER AND ILL ADD YOU ASAP*
> 
> The action thread is here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97994


reavans rp's are usually open until close to death as are reevers, which is to the best of my knowledge along way off in his master plan


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

right then, just wanted to check. i'll be reading over his fluff and attempting to create a character that does it justice.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Feel free to make a character or i could suggest(this would make it easier to add you) selecting one of those two npcs i just added to squad Ezekyle's combat squad and typing up a background for them and be one of them. Entirely up to you.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting desperate Revan.

You went from the almighty punishment of death by tray to the pathetic punishment of being eaten by Angron


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

How about i combine the two of them and have Angron kill you with a tray?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

here ya go guys, a wannabe assault marine.

Name: Vladamir Zule Thadius (often simply refered to as "fly boy" by some of his closer brothers or ones who remember or know of a particular incident. is also sometimes simply refereed to as vlad.)

Age: 25

Marine Type: Tactical Marine

Appearance: Vladamir is small, tiny even for a marine. his small frame and stature are an oddity somewhat given the increased growth a marine is supposed to see from the genetic modification. as it stands Vladamir only stands at about 6ft 8in and is often considered a full head shorter than many of his brothers, not that he lets this get him down at all. 

Vladamir has a full head of hair, thick, long hazel hair that may be considered a tad long although it's kept in a tight braid that reaches down to about his mid back. Vlad's face is virtually spotless and without mark with the exception of two parallel scars running down the right side of his face at a angle cutting across his eye. a entanglement with a ork who saved up enough teef to get one of his mad doks to switch out his arm for a claw got a bit too close for comfort for most marines and decided to take a chance at taking off his head when he was just a scout marine. the scar however doesn't seem to do anything to hide his near spectral blue eyes or a twisted grin whenever the opportunity to leap off of something or the potential to soar through the air arises... 

Vlad's armor is an amalgum of parts, peaces, and bits from varous diffrent marks, all an effort to fit his rather small size for a marine. his chest and legs are Corvus, while his arms and helm are errant leaving his pauldrens as aquilla. the pride of his erant helm sometimes gets the better of the rest of his armor and many techpriests have attempted to get it to behave, none have succeeded.

Vlad also has two plasteel link chains on each hip for apparent decoration.

His forged sword, or in this case swords are often refereed to as more of a meat cleaver than a actual sword. these single blade behemoths have a slightly curved blade with a heavily weighted tip and are actually thicker than normally advised. despite all of the weight though he managed to actually balance the swords properly. texts on what he used for inspiration hint at the Spatha

Personality: Vladamir is a dreamer, or at least he is currently. his hopes of being selected for the role of assault marine guiding him through his early career as a space marine. his love of flight, soaring through the air, and melee fighting seem to drive this a bit. on a few missions when in route via thunderhawk transport his brother Sargent has often debated on how to enter the fray, and despite Vladamir suggesting jump packs every time, he's always been turned down. 

if he has one flaw it's that he has a problem standing still. in combat his fighting methods have been described as run and gun, as he always seems to try and stay on the move even to the point of being excessive about it. when not in combat and stuck in a stationary area he's actually known to pace back and forth, eyes fixed on a single target, at the dinner tables his legs are even known to shake. while some brothers try to relax by reading the codex or praying or working out their frustrations in a spar, Vladamir runs. he runs through the ship, monistary, wherever he is, he simply goes for a run, the faster and harder he runs the better according to him. some of his brothers think it's because he likes the speed of it. when offers for jump packs come up, he's the first to volunteer, even before standard assault marines, and he's also the first to be turned down as he has yet to reach that point in his career yet. some speculate that when he is actually granted the ability to join the assault marines that he will actually celebrate by seeing just how high he can jump, on the same note it is also feared that despite warnings, he may not know (or care) how high is too high.

Background: Taken from the knightly order of Vladule on the medevial planet of Tanicus Prime. sold into the knightly order as nothing more than a page boy to pay off his parents debt. in truth he didn't have a glory filled beginning. instead it was washing stables, polishing armor, and barely anything else till someone got a bit too big for their britches so to speak and started a fight with the knight who had taken him as his page. Vladamir was on the upper levels, two whole stories above his "master" when the fight between his master and another knight broke out just as one of the mythic men from the sky entered quietly to scout the area for potential recruits. the marine watched as the the two knights combat against one another. but just as the final blow against his master was about to be struck, Vladamir leaps off of the top balcony with a running start holding one of his master's axes that he had just finished cleaning to attack the knight who had engaged against his master. 

the flying leap that vladimer took in an attempt to save his master had struck true. the head of the axe smashed through the helmet of his master's foe and even cleaved down to the mid back of the knight. the landing however was not kind to little vlad as he broke nearly every bone in his legs and several in his arms. as vladamir lay in a pile of his own blood on the floor he attempted to give his last request to his master who was then honor bound to follow it. his request being to find a page who was truly worthy of his master to replace him, one that didn't screw up so much. the space marine had other ideas for the boy however and ordered the knight to gather his page and follow him. next thing Vladamir knew he was waking up in a strange and bizarre place, tubes latching onto his body as he lay in some strange bed several sizes to large for him as massive knights in white armor worked on him... that was until the knights realized that vladamir had woken up before they expected and had to quickly put him under again. for whatever reason, Vladamir was chosen to become a space marine... 

Vlad's time as an asparant were not an easy one. but he underwent his trials all the same. the only odd thing that stood out in them is notes that his foes touched him not once during the entire engagement. but as his trials progressed, so did the modofication to his body. much of it went without a hitch save for a violent reaction to one of the modifications. the initial inclusion of the black carapace seemed to threaten his very life and many within the chapter did not expect to see him survive, cries of pain and anguish coming from his form each night. swelling and signs of catastrophic rejection lasted for months on end until without warning or explanation his body melded with the addition like it should have in the first place. 

his time as a scout did not leave his tutors with smiles on their faces. while he learned and grasped the concepts of what they were trying to teach him, while he did everything as expected, his desire for heights and speed left them concerned. to say the least his tutors were glad to see him graduate from scout to tactical marine not because they were proud of him, but because they were glad they no longer had to deal with him.... as much.

his first day as what some in other chapters consider "true marine", the day when he was given his power armor, was not a day that ended as quickly as it did for many of his brothers. his first day in the fitting halls seemed to last forever. while his brothers were easily fit into their armor and everything went smoothly for a large majority, with the exception of a techmarine's servator's hand falling off prematurely, not that they were supposed to fall off mind you ever, and causing a bit of a disturbance, the rest of his brothers were rather easily taken care of... Vladamir was in the fitting chair for a good eight hours longer than even the last brother as his power armor was searched for. no single set could fit him they soon found, and instead they had to dig into several different sets to make a single for him. 

it was almost amusing for him, as his armor was being finished, the chapter's assault marines were entering the halls to have their armor removed and their jump packs stored. to honor his brothers who could take his dreams and live it, he offered them a knee, kneeling before them and thanking them for their deeds. almost as if on cue one of the assault marine's jump packs had a malfunction, the machine spirit inside it had gone berserk and ighnighted just as it was removed. the pilot-less pack zipped around the room causing marine and man alike to scatter. Vladamir was not so lucky as to get a chance to scatter. right as he was moving to dodge out of the way the pack smacked into his gut and took him for a trip neither he nor many who witnessed it would soon forget... as he was dragged along by the pack as it barreled through the halls, Vladamir on one end, jets of flame on the other. some question whether Vlad enjoyed the experience or not, others know better than to ask. 

Vladamir hasn't been on many missions as a tactical marine. he's had engagements against orks and traitors, all be it it was orks fighting traitors, but so far he's only been on a single campaign as a tactical, even if it was a lesser one to quell a rebellion and stomp out a group of orks before they became a menace, but as the call for aid went out, he would not let himself be silenced and seemed to bully his way into going to aid his brothers, a oddity that quite frankly no one expected from him...

Ranged Weapons: Bolter


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting character. But I believe we all have been devastators, before we rose to the rank of Tactical Marine. Following Codex doctrine and such.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good character sheet, ill add you in during the next update.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

welcome to Sunday everyone! 

looking forwards to some stellar posts here in the thread, rather excited (yes i know that bit's corny, but it's me, tis expected) to read the entries that come today. come now, kill the heretics, chop chop... for this chapter that's actually a literal bit, given they all have swords, and well... you know what... i'm calling this chapter the blendtech marines... 






the answer is yes.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ill try again, since it seems nobody have answered my earlier question. What are we to expect from the Skitarii, I can't seem to figure out what they are able to do or not do. How though they might be, how precise are they. How well do they fight together, how well do they make correct threat assesment and threat response.

Do they survive a shot from a bolter forexample, im uncertain how to respond to them. Which a marine wouldn't be.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Skitarii are heavily modifided techguard(i believe) that are the Mechanicus version of space marines in that they can take alot of damage and have very good accuracy however botler rounds will do alot of damage to them as they are still human for the most part.

If you have ever read: Chapters Due(Ultramarines books) then there is parts in there about them and i also think in the Tyranid ultramarine book.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I've read The Chapter's Due and I remember. 

Normal Skitarii are essentially walking tanks, the Mechanicus equivelant of terminators (probably worse though, probably more on the level of veteran space marines). They carry multiple heavy weapons and have access to a massive battlenet that grants them the ability to make amazingly complex deductions in miliseconds and have that information sent to others even faster so that, in the hands of a good commander, they could probably defeat just about any other force in the galaxy. However their weakness is that given a destructor code (I think that was its name) the enemy can hack into them and turn them on their once allies. This is blocked by an Aegis shield built into their minds however that can be defeated given a virus powerful enough.

There's also a bit in the book before it although that is much more basic as there only 2 guarding the governor and they die about 1/4 of the way into the book

Edit: Another question. Are these guys Dark Mechanicus just I don't think they've actually been seen in realspace since the Heresy besides alongside Chaos Titans?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

renegade mechanicus. Not dark mechanicmum. simple Magos's that have been booted out of mechanicum.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh, okay man


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminder that the update is tomorrow(Saturday 11th)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now i sit and wait and try and figure out just how this assault marine wanna be is going to be introduced.... most likely wont end well.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Will post late today, which will be about evening time for the american population


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey boys and girls. guess what day it is! it's UPDATE DAY!

and yes, i know some of you are going :shok: ... serpion was doing the same thing when i found this video... and decided he shouldn't miss it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So...... Will there be an update? Malachi would like to hand the traitorous dog he is fighting his ass on a platter.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Going to get the update done between now and thursday before i also do ARTGAC(need to get back into 40k mood, painting the vampire counts has been making me more fantasy lately.)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The update is now up. Next update will be Saturday 10th of March.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my God!

So sorry man I completely forgot about this. Will definitely have a post covering both updates up at the weekend


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

dont think i updated for you Santaire as you didnt post but do you think you can use the previous update and info from your squad mates to get a post done?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay man, no problem


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

How damaged is my left shoulder. Is my arm a useless chunk of meat and ceramite armour, or can it still hold a bolt pistol firing.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

any suggestions on how you'd like me to try and enter the fray guys?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Anilar said:


> How damaged is my left shoulder. Is my arm a useless chunk of meat and ceramite armour, or can it still hold a bolt pistol firing.


The only damage revan mentioned was to the Ceramite, not to your person. I would think you are fine.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember someone in Seraphs group got properly shot through the shoulder meaning your hand would likely spasm and lose grip on your weapon.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well posted. hard to belive that i'm the first to post here. hope i interpenetrated the update correctly. if i made any mistakes please let me know and i'll attempt to correct them.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Its all fine Das, ill kick the others into posting about wednesday incase they dont post by then as the update isnt for another week.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will be posting tomorrow in a bunch of RPs. Need to get caught up and I have the urge to write.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Midge, Deathy, Ramo and Seraph. You 4 need to post. Going to give you until next sunday before i update.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks mate.... Things have been rough the last couple of weeks and I have had a hard time getting to fun things like writing and painting.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update reminder for those yet to post. Deadline is Sunday 25th


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am sorry revan. RL has been kicking my ass lately. I will try to have something up tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I didnt update today, ive only just woken up as i've been ill and have a bad head ache along with stomach pains. Ill try and update when im feeling better.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Just checking in, how we doing on this RP. ???


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

we're just waiting for reven to feel better


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update is now up. I apolagize for the long wait as ive been ill and work has been hell since race season started. Deadline will be Sunday 29th.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Update is now up. Deadline is Sunday 10th of June.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, how will 14 astartes defeat 50 praetorians?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

By praying to the lion for all the help he can possibly muster as this is apparently what Praetorians are:

Praetorians: These are the elite of the Skitarii. They are super-enhanced (bionically/cybernetically/chemically/genetically etc) humans who are augmented with a huge array of cybernetics and heavy weapons. They are, essentially, a sort of counterpart to Obliterators. However, many old sources also suggest that Praetorians are instead an elite Skitarii type following the fashion of Imperial Guard storm trooper units, but with slightly more augmentations, putting them somewhere between storm troopers and Space Marines. In the short story Deux es Mechanicus, Praetorians are in fact servitors, rather than living humans. They move on tank treads and are armed with powerful weaponry, such as plasma cannons*3. All of these are completely plausible, and based on the preferences of the Magos who build them.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

is it too late to join. It is just i saw there were two slots left


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

There are positions open as the squad was never full strength anyway.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Wow, how will 14 astartes defeat 50 praetorians?


Also dont forget one of those 14 is Librarian Taelos.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Das, I think Gideon should go for the Praetorian while you deal with the Tech Guard, what do you think?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im wanting to get this roleplay updated saturday or sunday so get posting. *unleashes the lemons which both Midge and Ramo fear upon all the roleplayers while laughing manically.*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

AH! Not the Lemons again!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Deadline extended until Sunday 17th.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sure i can take care of the guard.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I kill the praetorian in a single post or does it have to take multiple posts?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Its a Praetorian, what do you think?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I think no but I was just making sure because you only told High Seraph and Anilar that it needed multiple posts, not me or Das


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

SOrry for the delay all, my post will be up later tonight.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The update is now up. Deadline will be Sunday 22nd.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ignore what i said about the update. Will be overhauling it to make it a major update which will be up by friday.


----------

